# Headliner insulation and package trays



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, so just pulled my headliner off couple weekends ago and was planning on putting the sound deadner that I used on the floor and what I used in my other car for my stereo setup. Its an adheasive similar to dynamat, but better. SO my question is do I need to find some jute or buy the fiber material through AMES or someone or would I be good with just the adheasive deadner?

Also, my headliner is white and the package tray I bought I got in saddle. It won't match once I put in the new headliner and they don't sell a white color, does anyone know what color I should go with?

Chad


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If your insulation is the Frost King or Dynamat type that is foil and foam with adhesive on the foam side, that's all you need. Much better than the old jute, which falls down and makes a mess. No need for both. If your seats are parchment, your package tray should be black or parchment. You can dye it with interior dye. I like the look of a black package tray with a parchment interior: matches the carpet and dash, and sort of ties it all together.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

It is not the one with foam, just the peel and seal.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not familiar with it. I'd be more comfortable installing the foam backed product. The dense foam acts as a heat insulator and a noise insulator. Exactly what you want under a sun-beaten roof.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> If your insulation is the Frost King or Dynamat type that is foil and foam with adhesive on the foam side, that's all you need. Much better than the old jute, which falls down and makes a mess. No need for both. If your seats are parchment, your package tray should be black or parchment. You can dye it with interior dye. I like the look of a black package tray with a parchment interior: matches the carpet and dash, and sort of ties it all together.


+1 :agree. Also with the statement that you can dye to match or contrast if you don't like the color.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm not familiar with it. I'd be more comfortable installing the foam backed product. The dense foam acts as a heat insulator and a noise insulator. Exactly what you want under a sun-beaten roof.


Its deffinitly a heat insulator. I have it on the floor under the carpet and it helps a lot in the heat. I used this product but the older version without the name on the deadener. 

60 Mil Sound Deadener (Better Than Dynamat) | Sound Deadening & Car Audio Wiring by Audio Technix


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

We looked at doing the roof on Brents 68 with the same stuff we used on the floor which is Rattle trap, I believe it was 80 mil.
Brent did some research on these type on insulations and the adhesive used in them.
Under higher heat, which will happen on the roof panel especially on a dark color car, the adhesives fails and the sheets being on the roof will fall off.


Bill


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

These have been tested to 300+ degrees in an oven for 4 hrs and there is no signs of failure. I don't think it will get over that even here in AZ


----------

